# فريق عمل متخصص خبرة سنوات في عمل البحوث والرسائل والأطروحات والعروض التقديمية



## تاجرة معتمدة (9 يناير 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عزيزاتي ...

أنا وصديقاتي خبرة سنوات في عمل البحوث نضمن لك جودة البحث + خطة بحث مدروسة + مراجع لا تقل عن 10 مصادر ومراجع حسب موضوع بحثك + التدقيق اللغوي وخلو البحث إن شاء الله قدر المستطاع من الأخطاء النحوية واللغوية + سرعة في الانتهاء من البحث + السعر جدا مناسب ويتم الاتفاق عليه حسب البحث وعدد صفحاته.

باستطاعتنا تنفيذ البحوث باللغة العربية واللغة الإنجليزية والترجمة الفرنسية , وذلك على يد باحثات خبرة سنوات في مجال البحث العلمي بتخصصاته المختلفة كاللغة العربية والشريعة والتاريخ والجغرافيا والطب والقانون والهندسة وعلم اللغويات وغيرها من التخصصات باللغات العربية والإنجليزية 


ومن الممكن أرسل لك جزء من البحث بعد الاعتماد ليطمئن قلبك وتعرفي مستوى ما سيقدم لك بإذن الله.

كما نجيد عمل العروض التقديمية ( بوربوينت ) بالطريقة التي ترضيك


والله ولي التوفيق

رقمي الجديد 0546360816
والواتساب 0501917557

اللهم ارفع قدر من ترفع موضوعي ولو بحرف

اللهم ارزق من تدعي لي بأضعاف مادعت لي به

​*


----------

